

New Markdown Razor View Engine - mythz
http://www.servicestack.net/docs/markdown/markdown-razor

======
Majimenezp
With this server code implementation we can start to liberate .net from
IIS,the web applications in .net can start to stop using IIS and start to use
customized and autocontained web servers. Kudos for Demmis Bellot and to
change the ideas of how we can make webapp with .net.

~~~
mythz
Hey Thanks :) BTW for people that don't know about ServiceStack, the demo
project (www.servicestack.net/docs/) for the new Markdown Razor View Engine
runs on Linux / Mono!

